# HaHaHa Listen to the Commentator of This Drift Race!!!



## strokera4 (Dec 4, 2010)

I was watching this drift crash video and the Japanese commentator starts freaking out. Sounds funny as hell!

Awesome drift accident Nissan 240sx | Ultimate Street Videos, Car Reviews, Car News

Post similar video if you have any...


----------

